# انفجار بجراج دير السريان + ارحمنا يارب+



## + بريسكلا + (14 يناير 2011)

*فى تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم الجمعة الموافق

14/1/2011م حدث إنفجار محدود بجراج سيارة نيافة الأنبا 

متاؤس رئيس الدير مما أدى إلى حريق بخارج الجراج حيث

قام

 كثير من آباء مجمع رهبان الدير بإطفائه وحدث تصدع بجدارن

 الجراج وحضر فى الحال مدير مباحث أمن البحيرة وهيئة

 الدفاع

 المدنى والأدلة الجنائية بالدير وجارى البحث عن السبب الذى 

أدى إلى ذلك ولا يوجد إصابات بالآباء الرهبان والعمال بالدير.



نقلا عن الموقع الرسمى لــــــ دير السريان





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2011)

*يا الهى 
كمان الاديره 
يا رب ارحمنا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*ارحمنا يارب *
*مش هيسبونا في حالنا ابداااااااااااا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2011)

*سبب الأنفجار
يا أما ماس كهربائي مختل عقليا
يا أما أنبوبه بوتجاز مرارتها مفقوعه

ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله ان ربنا خيب ظنهم
ومفيش اي حد حتي اتصاب
يارب اتدخل بقي​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 يناير 2011)

*لا تخافوا و لا ترتعب قلوبكم..
انه شيطان الاسلام الخائر القوى يحاول ان يعقرنا كالكلب المسعور الذي جرحته سهام الحقيقة جرحا مميتا فراح يعض بكل ما بقي فيه من قوة خائرة ..عل من يرمون سهام الحق يخافون و يفروا مذعورين او يغلقوا افواههم و يكفوا عن جرحه بسهام الحقيقة الماضية ..و لكن هيهات ..فسنرمي سهام الحقيقة علي كلب الاسلام المسعور و سنظل نطعن شياطينه حتي ينهار و تستريح البشرية من سعاره​*


----------



## BITAR (14 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا لعدم وجود اصابات*​


----------



## bilseka (14 يناير 2011)

بناءاً على اتصال باحدى اقاربي بالدير الانفجار ادى الى طير سقف الجراج
ولا يوجد اي اصابات 

في مصر سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا يا مصر للمسيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 يناير 2011)

الرهبان بتوعنا جامدين ، هيصلوا للمسلمين دول ، فى ظروف اسبوع هيبقوا مسيحيين . 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير ،
كل عمل وحش يعملوه ، بينقذ ناس من الاسلام وبينقذنا احنا من التهاون ونسيان قضية الخلاص .


----------



## إيناس كمال (14 يناير 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2011)

*أسترها يارب*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

*كمان الاديره الي اهلها متعبدين سابو الدنيا عشان الرب؟؟؟؟*

*البلد رايحة فين بالظبط؟؟؟حتي الاديره ما عتقوش*

*يا رب يسوع رحمتك*

*الحمد لله انه ما جراش حاجه للاباء الرهبان*

*ربنا يحميهم و يستر من الي جاي*

*و مصر للمسيح....*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

*satan your kingdom must come down*​

*satan your kingdom must come down *​ 
*i heard the voice of jesus said*​ 
*satan your kingdom must come down*​ 
*and i'll pray till your kingdom come down*​ 
*ترنيمه انجليزي...*​​


----------



## Scofield (15 يناير 2011)

ايدك و الريموت
مع ارهاب سينما مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2011)

ربنا موجود

شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2011)

*إنفجار محدود بجراج سيارة نيافة الأنبا متاؤس رئيس دير السريان*

*فى تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم الجمعة الموافق 14/1/2011م حدث إنفجار محدود بجراج سيارة نيافة الأنبا متاؤس رئيس الدير مما أدى إلى حريق بخارج الجراج حيث قام كثير من آباء مجمع رهبان الدير بإطفائه وحدث تصدع بجدارن الجراج وحضر فى الحال مدير مباحث أمن البحيرة وهيئة الدفاع المدنى والأدلة الجنائية بالدير وجارى البحث عن السبب الذى أدى إلى ذلك ولا يوجد إصابات بالآباء الرهبان والعمال بالدير. 

http://www.st-mary-alsourian.com/all_news.php*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: إنفجار محدود بجراج سيارة نيافة الأنبا متاؤس رئيس دير السريان*


[YOUTUBE]mZpairY-0B0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## داود 2010 (15 يناير 2011)

كل ما اقدر اقولة يارب ارحم


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: إنفجار محدود بجراج سيارة نيافة الأنبا متاؤس رئيس دير السريان*

*ولا يوجد إصابات بالآباء الرهبان والعمال بالدير. *

*نشكر ربنا أنه خير
شكرا للخبر والمجهود
سلام المسيح*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا انه مفيش اي اصابات

بس دير رهبان وصلوا ازاي ليه ؟


رحمتك يا يسوع

واخفظ اولادك من عدو الخير

ميرسي علي الخبر


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2011)

*إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمس من يبتلعه* 
ضرورى يا جماعة كل الاحداث دى متلهيناش عن ربنا
نؤمن ونثق انه عادل​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 يناير 2011)

انفجاار طيب ازاى وصلوا لعربه سيدنا جوه الدير بقى حد يقولى
​


----------



## bilseka (15 يناير 2011)

*عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

*اكد لكي قريب ان الانفجار الذي حدث بجراج دير السريان
كان نتيجة للبرق فحدث صعقة كهربائية نتج عنها انفجار في الجراج والموضوع ليس فنبلة
في مصر سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا يا مصر للمسيح*​


----------



## bilseka (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

*ذلك بناءا على تقرير المباحث*


----------



## napel (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

نشكر الله


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

*المصدر لو سمحت ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

فين المصدر ؟

وحياة النبى البرق عمل انفجار يا حلاوه يا ولاد


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

مش معقول يكون البرق 
كلام لا يعقل ​


----------



## zezza (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

رحمتك يا رب الواحد كل يوم بقى يصحى على خبر من دول 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

*البرق ممكن يعمل دة فعلا 
بس فين مصدر الكلام 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*



oesi_no قال:


> *البرق ممكن يعمل دة فعلا
> بس فين مصدر الكلام
> *​




الكلام ده لو كابل كهربا مرمى فى الشارع اقولك اه ممكن
لكن فى جراج :thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*




+ cupid + قال:


> الكلام ده لو كابل كهربا مرمى فى الشارع اقولك اه ممكن
> لكن فى جراج :thnk0001::thnk0001:


*طالما السقف من المعدن ممكن يعمل كدة 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*



oesi_no قال:


> *طالما السقف من المعدن ممكن يعمل كدة
> 
> *​




صعب جداااا صدقنى

بص الكلام اللى فى الموقع الرسمى للدير



> فى تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم الجمعة الموافق 14/1/2011م حدث إنفجار  محدود بجراج سيارة نيافة الأنبا متاؤس رئيس الدير مما أدى إلى حريق بخارج  الجراج حيث قام كثير من آباء مجمع رهبان الدير بإطفائه وحدث تصدع بجدارن  الجراج وحضر فى الحال مدير مباحث أمن البحيرة وهيئة الدفاع المدنى والأدلة  الجنائية بالدير وجارى البحث عن السبب الذى أدى إلى ذلك ولا يوجد إصابات  بالآباء الرهبان والعمال بالدير.



تصدع يا ماو فى الجدران تقولى برق صباحو برق


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*




+ cupid + قال:


> صعب جداااا صدقنى
> 
> بص الكلام اللى فى الموقع الرسمى للدير
> 
> ...


البرق يقتل مواطنا فى حلوان .. مصرع 2 وإصابة 52 فى حوادث بسبب الظروف الجوية السيئة بمصر 



تعرضت  محافظات الجمهورية لموجة طقس سييء وعدم استقرار الأحوال الجوية، حيث ضربت  القاهرة موجة من الرعود والبروق كما شهدت معظم المدن هبوب رياح شديدة  مصحوبة بالرمال مما تسبب في انعدام الرؤية، كذلك تعرضت مناطق أخري  بالمحافظات لأمطار غزيرة، مما عرقل حركة السير والصيد بالمناطق الساحلية  كما قتل احد مواطنى حلوان اثناء استخدامه لهاتفه المحمول فى سيارته حيث  صعقه البرق الشديد على طريق الكورنيش ولقى مصرعه على الفور وتبين ان  المواطن ينتمى لمدينة 15 مايو.

دة كان السنة اللى فاتت شهر 2 فى مصر


----------



## bilseka (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: عاجل - انفجار جراج السريان كان نتيجة لـ*

*صدقوني يا جماعة الخبر جالى بمكالة تليفونية من فني كهرباء (سخانات وتلاجات و...) وهو كان في الدير وهو المصدر
اما عن صحة تقرير المباحث ربنا هو اللى يعلم

في مصر سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا يا مصر للمسيح
+++*


----------



## الفرحان (15 يناير 2011)

ربناحافظ علي الرهبان . لان عيني الرب على خائفية


----------



## happy angel (15 يناير 2011)

*
نشكر ربنا  ....الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا عونا باسم الرب الذى صنع السماء والارض *​


----------



## عمادفايز (15 يناير 2011)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------

